# Hi all, some advice needed please



## Daniel Hill (May 3, 2020)

Hi everyone, new to the forum and after some guidance on pulling the espresso.

I have a Sage Barista machine and using freshly roasted Blue Mountain coffee. Trying to educate myself watching all the YouTube videos I've been pulling 18g of coffee to make 36g or espresso. Used scales at each stage and turned machine off at 36g...but getting there in about 18 seconds. This is with the duel wall filter and pressure is fine, so just maybe a bit quick! Where I'm struggling is using the single wall filter, same metrics as above but can't get any pressure, I've tried changing grind setting all the way down to 1 still with 18 grams of mix but doesn't hit pressure and tastes rank! Happy to do a video if that helps 😁 Machine left on for 20 mins also before use to get warm.

I'd really like to be using the single wall filter but just can't get it and hammering through coffee practicing!

Apologies on long post but any help would be great, cheers.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

The grinder may need adjustment of the fixed burr. It's a mechanical device, and tolerances aren't the same for every machine, and fortunately Sage allows for this with a method for adjustment. There's videos on youtube on how to do that. Remember that the double wall filter is fine for pre-ground or courser grinds, the single wall requires a lot finer grind.


----------



## Daniel Hill (May 3, 2020)

Thanks, will give that a go 😀👍


----------



## TonyFiorini (May 8, 2020)

How freshly roasted are the beans Daniel? There can be a thing such as too fresh, the beans need a few days to rest and degas. There are a few articles on the subject.


----------



## Daniel Hill (May 3, 2020)

TonyFiorini said:


> How freshly roasted are the beans Daniel? There can be a thing such as too fresh, the beans need a few days to rest and degas. There are a few articles on the subject.


 Hi Tony,

Think I've got it sorted, just took alot of playing around with the grind and tamp but now working great 🙂


----------

